# Quoi acheter pour Noël ??



## HImac in touch (8 Décembre 2005)

Voilà Noël approche et je dois faire ma pitite liste  , donc je viens vous voir pour savoir qu'est ce que je pourrais commander de pas top cher, d'utile pour mon iMac G5 2 GHZ. Que ce soit uile ou meme pratique , marrant ... si jamais y'a quelque chose que j'ai pas suivi et qui pourrait être bien`;


Ou alors quelque chose de High Tech qu'est sorti et qui pourrait être bien . J'adore les trucs qui font Geeks  .  


En bref si vous avez quelconque idées intéréssantes à me soumettre , n'hésitez pas  que ce soit MAC ou non .


----------



## etudiant69 (8 Décembre 2005)

Un iPod 


ou sinon un iBuzz


----------



## MarcMame (8 Décembre 2005)

Achetes lui un Sapin de Noël...


----------



## HImac in touch (8 Décembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Un iPod
> 
> 
> ou sinon un iBuzz



Ah oui j'ai oublié de dire j'aime bien l'Ipod mais j'en ai pas l'utilité pour l'nstant donc ca sera pas pour cette année , je me déplace pas souvent 



			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Achetes lui un Sapin de Noël...




Ouais j avais vu ça trop fort , j'aurais bien voulu m'en acheter un mais ca coute cher


----------



## HImac in touch (9 Décembre 2005)

euh ... rien ??


----------



## Apca (9 Décembre 2005)

J'avais créer le même type de sujet dans le bar. Mon sujet est celui ci ! 

Helas, pas vraiment de réponse :rose:


----------



## etudiant69 (9 Décembre 2005)

Le paradis des geeks  :hein:


----------



## HImac in touch (9 Décembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Le paradis des geeks  :hein:




Le sapin USB éclairant me tente vraiment PTDR    .  C'est que je dois faire ma liste ce week end et j'ai pas di'dée que c'est triste je crois bien que c'ets la première fois que ça m'arrive :sick: :sick: :sick:   

je n'ai aucune idée , personne n'a d'autres idées qui pourrait cartonner auprès d'un geek pour mac ou autre ? ( de préférence du coté HItech , multimédia ^^)

J'attend vos conseils   Joyeux Noël


----------



## Apca (9 Décembre 2005)

Franchement, je suis dans le même cas que toi :casse:  :sick: :sick:


----------



## HImac in touch (10 Décembre 2005)

J'ai pensé à une Mighty Mouse et un peu de mémoire Ram pour mon MAC mais est ce un cadeau de noel ca ?? Je veux dire par là est ce que c'est un cadeau qui t'émerveille quand tu l ouvres , enfin vous me comprenez quoi


----------



## Apca (10 Décembre 2005)

Pas très émerveillant


----------



## HImac in touch (10 Décembre 2005)

Lol oui voilà tout à fait alors que , quand t es surpris d avoir un cadeau auquel tu t attend c'est tellement géniale , c'est ça Noël     , allez je vais me coucher , bonne nuit et Joyeux Noël à tous ho ho ho.


Quoi que de la mémoire RAM me serait utile car je le pousse un peu en ce moment


----------

